# Circuito sensor de proximidad con ultrasonidos



## tlca

Me gustaría construir un *sensor de proximidad con ultrasonidos* pero no tengo muy claro como debería ser el circuito... podrían ayudarme indicando un diseño como el que dieron para infrarrojos?? Muchas gracias por adelantado.

Los sensores de ultrasonidos de que dispongo son:

Emisor: MA40S4S
Receptor: MA40S4R

de la firma Murata.

Un saludo.


----------



## Andres Cuenca

*Notas de MURATA*

veamos algunas de las notas y esquemáticos ejemplo, que presenta MURATA en las hojas de características de sus sensores ultrasónicos de la serie MA.

Adjunto 1 Sensibilidad de la cápsula con respecto a la frecuencia.

En el gráfico superior podemos comprobar como la serie MA de Murata tiene una sensibilidad máxima sobre los 40 Khz, y como esta sensibilidad decrece abruptamente por debajo de los 35Khz, lo que los hace ideales para trabajos sobre los ultrasonidos.

Adjunto 2 Directividad para 40Khz a 30cm de distancia.

La directividad es otro parámetro importante, que nos dice como se dispersa, en este caso, la radiación ultrasónica con estas cápsulas. Si son muy directivas, tendrán mayor alcance al concentrar toda la potencia en haces más estrechos, pero por contra en nuestro caso nos dejará menos campo de "visión" a la hora de detectar obstáculos.

Adjunto 3 Aplicación de Murata en un emisor de ultrasonidos.

En este esquemático que muestra MURATA en sus hojas de características, podemos observar un tradicional emisor de ultrasonidos. El circuito consiste en un oscilador de BF basado en el tradicional integrado 555, y por otra parte otro oscilador a cuarzo de 40 Khz. Ambas señales van a una puerta NAND de 2 entradas, que dará un nivel alto en su salida cuando coincidan sus 2 entradas a nivel bajo, resultando en la práctica pulsos de 40Khz según la frecuencia de oscilación del 555, manera facil de modular digitalmente una simple onda cuadrada.

Adjunto 4 Aplicación de Murata en un receptor de ultrasonidos.

Como complemento al emisor anterior, Murata también nos dá un esquemático de aplicación de sus cápsulas para construir un receptor de ultrasonidos típico. Según se puede ver, la cápsula se aplica, a través de un primer filtro pasa-altos constituido por un condensador de 1000 pf y una resistencia de 10k, a una primera etapa de amplificación, seguido por un nuevo filtro pasa altos y finaliza con una nueva etapa de amplificación. En definitiva, un amplificador con 2 etapas de filtro pasa-altos, para eliminar cualquier posible interferencia con sonidos (ultrasonidos) que estén por debajo de los 40Khz.


----------



## Andres Cuenca

*Circuito simple detector de ultrasonidos*

Adjunto 

El receptor de ultrasonidos RX está conectado a la entrada de un amplificador de alta ganancia constituido por los transistores T1 y T2. La ganancia de esta etapa es tan importante, que se ha previsto el poder dosificarla por medio del potenciómetro P1, con el fín de que el circuito no entre en oscilación por si solo, es decir auto-oscilación, en ausencia de un obstáculo real.

La salida de este amplificador está conectada al emisor de ultrasonidos TX, e igualmente a los diodos D1 y D2. En presencia de un obstáculo, por lo tanto, debido a la entrada en oscilación del circuito, dispondremos en los bornes de TX, de una señal pseudo senoidal de unos 40 Khz. Esta señal será re-conformada por D1 y D2, y si es de amplitud suficiente, producirá sobre R6 una corriente apta para hacer que T3 sea conductor. Este proceso no funciona necesariamente en el modo "todo o nada", según la naturaleza de la distancia al objeto. Las puertas lógicas CMOS trigger Schmitt IC1a e IC1b se encargan de producir, en la salida, una correcta señal rectangular. En presencia de un obstáculo, obtendremos sobre S1 un nivel bajo y sobre S2 un nivel alto.

La alimentación puede estar comprendida entre 5 y 12 voltios, entendiendo que la ganancia, y por lo tanto la sensibilidad de detección del montaje, aumenta y disminuye en función de la tensión de alimentación.

A pesar de la simplicidad del circuito, este montaje es capaz de detectar, en unas buenas condiciones, un obstáculo reflejado (por los ultrasonidos) en el entorno de los 5 ó 6 cm, distancia superior a la de cualquier sensor de infrarrojos, y suficiente para la mayoría de aplicaciones en pequeños robots móviles.


----------



## The_Chosen

Hola, es medio antiguo el post, pero igual vale la pena comentar un poco más.
Yo hice un detector de proximidad con dos transductores ultrasonicos de la serie RD25K2. La etapa de transmisión comprendía el uso de un Microcontrolador, el famoso 16F84 de la Microchip, para producir 10 pulsos de 25 KHz con un ciclo de carga del 50%. Estos pulsos eran amplificados con el integrado MAX232 a 8Vpp e inyectados en el Pin principal del transductor. 
La etapa de recepción de la señal comprendía el sensor de Rx, en el cual, en una de sus patas se producía una señal de respuesta. Ésta era amplificada con uno de los amplificador del AOP CA3260 (Intersil) y comparada luego con un Comparador armado con el amplificador restante (porque el CA3260 tiene dos amplificador internos). Cuando la señal amplificada sobrepasaba cierto voltaje de referencia, en su salida se producia un pulso, cuyo flanco de subida activaba la interrupción del PIC.

¡Pero que linda es la electronica!


----------



## rednaxela

Impulsando el uso del PSoc dejo una muestra de un sensor de proximidad por ultrasonido, éste es básico y se puede mejorar lo hice así para mostrar la facilidad de hacer esto con un PSoC y lo único que necesita es un led  dos resistencias un condensador y las "campanas" (transmisor y receptor) RX y TX. nada mas!  ... aaa claro y los 5vdc.


----------



## ciri

la verdad que está muy bueno...

Nunca utilice un PSoc, de eso no tengo ni idea...

Si me decis como podría grabarlo, para poder probarlo, estaría bueno....


----------



## rednaxela

Bueno ciri aquí tienes el plano y el programador por si lo quieres armar (yo lo tengo en protoboard  ) para poder programar el PSoC ahora también por hay hice un documento  ( https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f24/psoc-1-cursos-modulos-18371/ ) donde explico como se programa el PSoC, puedes ir mirando eso si te interesa.  , el proyecto en PSoC desinger esta mas arriba por si no lo has descargado(es mejor descomprimir el archivo para que se vea mas organizada la información)


----------



## ciri

ok... gracias.. lo voy a mirar y después te digo como me fue..


----------



## julio Carlos

Estoy haciendo un detector de presencia para controlar una camara, la idea es que la camara empiece a grabar cuando el sensor detecte movimiento, tengo una cpasula de ultrasonidos con tres pines para la soldadura, me imagino que esten unidos el tx y rx, les adjunto unas fotos del circuito donde la encontré para que me digan si pueden de algun esquema para hacer lo que necesito.

Estaré plenamente agradecido.

Por cierto la capsula no tiene ninguna numeracion para buscar el datasheet en internet.


----------

